# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  نرم افزارهاي امنيتي ويدئو كنفرانس

## fatemeh_it

باسلام

نرم افزارهايي كه براي ارتقاي امنيت ويدئو كنفرانس بكار ميروند وكارايشون چي هست؟

----------

